# Hinge issue



## Gary james (5 Nov 2020)

Can anyone help
Me with my hinge problem?
I’m building a dresser top which has 6 glass panel doors with 28mmx75mm frame the dresser has two vertical supports creating three bays,I need to hinge the doors so there is a minimal gap between the six doors which rules out butt hinges,the hinge needs to move in as it opens so it doesn’t foul on the edge of the door beside it.is there such a hinge ???


----------



## spb (5 Nov 2020)

This is what dual application cabinet hinges are made for - attaching two doors on opposite sides of a single panel. With 28mm thick doors, though, you'll need one designed for that - most have a maximum door thickness of around 21mm. This would be one example, though other manufacturers and suppliers are available.

The traditional approach would be something as described in this thread, though I'm not sure where you'd find such a thing nowadays without having them custom made.


----------



## Ollie78 (5 Nov 2020)

What about SOSS type hinges. I think they are actually called concealed hinges.
They come in many sizes so should provide the gap you are looking for, there are some with 3d adjustment as well.

Ollie


----------



## Gary james (6 Nov 2020)

Thanks Ollie will check them out


----------



## Phill05 (6 Nov 2020)

Quite a while ago I had a a large bookcase to make and being able to work in metal and wood I made a set of 12 double swing hinge back plates in brass I fitted some 3" x 2" hinges by tapping out the top and bottom to secure into the back plate.
I had to change my idea of the look of the join between the two meeting styles and finished with a 6mm bead between the hinges leaving the hinge roll on show.
I'll see if I can attach a pdf of the design, it worked well but quite a lot of work to do.

Phill


----------

